
Chinese authorities accused of intimidating Uyghurs in Australia - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03-31/chinese-government-accused-of-intimidating-australian-uyghurs/10945090
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
China is letting its domestic Uyghur population know that leaving the country
is a prison/detainment camp sentence for their immediate family. If this
sounds like the exact method that North Korea uses to try and stop defectors,
that's because it is.

Though the direct intimidation may only be reported in Australia at the
moment, the general atmosphere of intimidation is worldwide. Anecdatally, I
have met Uyghurs in America that have been warned by their families not to
return to Xinjiang and participate in the mentioned obligatory police station
visit.

------
kevingadd
To me the most distressing thing about this is I still regularly see non-
Chinese-citizens actively denying the treatment of Uyghurs in China. It's
obviously impossible to know the exact facts of what's going on in there,
since they won't let inspectors in - and it's likely that propaganda from
China's enemies makes it into some reports... but it's impossible to deny the
vile stuff we see in video reports, news reports, courtroom testimony, and
even google maps images.

It really makes me wonder whether the victims in China will ever get help if
even foreigners refuse to admit that people need help.

~~~
barry-cotter
> It really makes me wonder whether the victims in China will ever get help if
> even foreigners refuse to admit that people need help.

The only way there’s going to be any let up is if it becomes a major political
issue all over the Muslim world, like it’s showing some signs of in Turkey and
Malaysia.

------
biggio
How can China get away with this? Why can't United Nations do anything about
Uyghur concentration camps?

~~~
thaumasiotes
> Why can't United Nations do anything about

What authority do you think the UN has? It's basically a social club.

~~~
marcosdumay
It's a place for the governments of the world to talk and resolve any issue
before it becomes a war.

That looks exactly like a social club. And yes, it's toothless by design. But
it's not useless.

